# Alpine Taco Party GTG in Torrance, CA - Aug 28, 2009



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

Hey SoCal crew, there's is going to be a Taco Party this coming Friday at the Alpine Headquarters in Torrance, and Kogi's BBQ truck will be on site, plus some entertainment. 

IIRCC, we haven't had a GTG on a Friday night, so this will be a great opportunity to hang out with all you peeps & have some fun. For more info. check the link below.

WHEN: Alpine Headquarters
WHERE: 19145 Gramercy Place, Torrance, CA 90501
TIME: 6:00 PM - 9:00 PM

Alpine pitstop! Let's get this taco party started!!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I would like to try these Tacos. :chef:


And maybe these:


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I would like to try these Tacos. :chef:


Yeah, me too . The othe day, they were at Little Tokyo & the line was so freaking long, so I went to get Sushi for lunch instead. 

I'm going to be off from work Friday night, so are there any of you suckas going? If so, I'll be there. 

The guys at Alpine are going to give away some prizes for those attending.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there. :snacks:



Anyone else coming?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

I'll try and make it down.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'll be there. :snacks:
> 
> Anyone else coming?





BigRed said:


> I'll be there


Alright, Jim & Michael in that house!! PM, text or call some of the regulars, so they can attend as well.

I'll be there since I won't be able to make the next IASCA competition on 9-12. 

Jim, are you bringing the familia or coming solo?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Friday Night is not for Drinking!
















Eat Tacos instead!


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

familia


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

Beer goes pretty well with tacos!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't resist.


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

^ LOL! Hey Michael, you must have one helluva kitty porn photo library in your PC. 

Anybody else coming to the party?


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I can't make it .
I've got airport pickup duty... at Burbank Airport.
Jose.... did you get the new amps installed ?
Have a good time at Alpine.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

craig, we need to hook up for lunch  gotta listen to your ride mang!! lol


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

CraigE said:


> I can't make it .
> I've got airport pickup duty... at Burbank Airport.
> Jose.... did you get the new amps installed ?
> Have a good time at Alpine.


Craig, too bad you can't make it to the Alpine party tonight, but OTOH you get to spend time w/ your lady. 

No I haven't got the DLS amps installed yet because I'm still waiting for the new amp rack I ordered from Marv. I need to get the install & tuning done before the IASCA west coast finals in October.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

What time are you guys all headed over? I'm coming from west LA and don't get off work until 5:30


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

tulz43 said:


> What time are you guys all headed over? I'm coming from west LA and don't get off work until 5:30


You should be fine if you come directly from work.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Woo man, there must have been 200+ people at this event! No parking anywhere, I had to park up in Varrio Torrance. I even got a prize! A T-shirt donated to me from Big Red. Good looking out, Dawg!

On the other hand, it seems this Twitter contraption has something going for itself...


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

damn! I wish I saw this earlier otherwise I would have been out there last night. How'd you guys like the Kogi BBQ tacos? Did you guys get to check out the Azul Kogi BBQ truck with Alpine gear on it?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

uhhhhh....Jimmy that shirt is a smal  good luck with that. Now I have to buy my wife something  My kids swore they did'nt leave it in your car  lol


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Just further incentive to use that gym membership that I paid for.

Your kids didn't leave the shirt in my car. It was clearly in the front passenger foot well which means whoever sat next to me was the one who left it. Ahem...

Let me clear up some thangs here... of the 200+ people there, about 5 of them were actually interested in car audio. The rest were there strictly for the Kogi tacos. Seriously, the line stretched for over half the length of the parking lot and it was just as strong at 6:30 pm as it was at 10:30 pm. I didn't bother to wait for any grub but I asked all sorts of people if it was worth it. They all talked in the same glowing terms as some of you people do with obscure audio equipment. Michael and his friend loved the tacos but Veloze and his wife poo poo'd it. They claimed that Real Roach Coaches never left the city limits of Santa Ana. I did have some shaved ice cream and those guys were twittered out like the Kogi crew.

Does anybody else think that Kimchee Quesadillas is a bad thing?

Every Alpine car looked uncomfortable as hell to sit in. They had some bass tube that allowed suckers to stand in and wreck their hearing. Jim's kids took 156+ db's and was head nodding whilst representing the Westside. The coolest car there was the one that was converted into a plushy toy grabbing game. You know, that machine that is posted out in the entrance way to every 24 hr. Diner to suck the cold hard cash out of half drunks and their dates.

Anyways, what I'm trying to say was that it was cool and all...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice review....ummmm.... I guess I left it in your car....a small price to pay for a ride home after my wife left us there because she was bored out of her skull.  Anyway, I did'nt think much of the tacos....thats just me..........I did enjoy my 2 little monkeys...I mean kids playing with alpine's million dollar cars and boats that they should'nt have been anywhere near. I finished my tacos and looked around and saw them inside the alpine boat dancing around to the music...you know the boat that alpine buiilt that is grey and blue and nobody gets to go in because its an expensive demo ride? to top it off they were eating their messy ice cream that Jimmy gladly purchased for them inside of it. I went over to them and told them to get out. they replied by letting me know the guy in the hawaiian shirt said it was ok. well the guy in the hawaiian shirt DIDNT work for alpine


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

and thanks for the ride home Jimmy


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BigRed said:


> nice review....ummmm.... I guess I left it in your car....a small price to pay for a ride home after my wife left us there because she was bored out of her skull.  Anyway, I did'nt think much of the tacos....thats just me..........I did enjoy my 2 little monkeys...I mean kids playing with alpine's million dollar cars and boats that they should'nt have been anywhere near. I finished my tacos and looked around and saw them inside the alpine boat dancing around to the music...you know the boat that alpine buiilt that is grey and blue and nobody gets to go in because its an expensive demo ride? to top it off they were eating their messy ice cream that Jimmy gladly purchased for them inside of it. I went over to them and told them to get out. they replied by letting me know the guy in the hawaiian shirt said it was ok. well the guy in the hawaiian shirt DIDNT work for alpine


The Boys didn't have to worry Daddy would pay for any damages. We looked over and saw you lose the argument and laughed.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

I stopped by for all of 5 minutes... All I saw was a long ass line and cars that said, look how many f!#%^$ speakers we can shove into this thing. I mean the backrests of the seats on the above mentioned boat were replaced with speakers.  

Jim... gotta give props to your kids and the dude in the hawaiian shirt!

I'll stick with IASCA events


----------

